# TTS Zero to 60 (APR stage 1)



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago someone asked if anyone had timed a 0-60mph run in a TTS with APR stage 1 software. Today I ran a sloppy one. Here are the details. I have the 93 octane program.
I'm measuring with DynoStorm on my Blackberry Storm 2. They make an iPhone app called Dynolicious.
Car was a little heavy (besides me). Half tank of fuel, and a set of golf clubs and push-cart. Front tires are worn out, also. Weather was fine.
I used launch control, but probably wasn't all the way to max revs. I had a little wheelspin from road "debris". I shortshifted a little from 1st to 2nd.
Time was 4.80sec. I easily think I left 0.2sec on the table. If at first you don't succeed...


_Modified by DrDomm at 1:46 AM 4/13/2010_


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I put forth absolutely no faith in that app. I have a new VCDS cable and APR 91 octane tune. I will see if I can't figure out how to do some live recording, maybe throw up some data and a couple of graphs. Not as accurate as a stopwatch and radar, but more accurate than that app I hope.


_Modified by sr_erick at 3:10 PM 4/12/2010_


----------



## bmoney1276 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: TTS Zero to 60 (DrDomm)*

I think you should be able to get down to 4.3, 4.4 to 60 and a 12.8ish 1/4 mile.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_I put forth absolutely no faith in that app. I have a new VCDS cable and APR 91 octane tune. I will see if I can't figure out how to do some live recording, maybe throw up some data and a couple of graphs. Not as accurate as a stopwatch and radar, but more accurate than that app I hope.

You put no faith in the actual software, the Blackberry, or the technology and physics behind using accelerometers and timers to measure speed and acceleration?
This method is used fairly frequently, and while not perfect, is generally accepted to be quite accurate. About 9 months ago, we discussed this product and the science behind it on the old TT Talk forum. I'm not gonna re-hash that talk, but generally people approved. They didn't just blindly refuse to accept it without any questions, either.
Good luck with your cable.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: TTS Zero to 60 (bmoney1276)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmoney1276* »_I think you should be able to get down to 4.3, 4.4 to 60 and a 12.8ish 1/4 mile. 

I'll do my best, but I think 4.6 is the mark I am after. I'm not sure about the 1/4 mile...haven't done one yet.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
You put no faith in the actual software, the Blackberry, or the technology and physics behind using accelerometers and timers to measure speed and acceleration?
This method is used fairly frequently, and while not perfect, is generally accepted to be quite accurate. About 9 months ago, we discussed this product and the science behind it on the old TT Talk forum. I'm not gonna re-hash that talk, but generally people approved. They didn't just blindly refuse to accept it without any questions, either.
Good luck with your cable.

I may have blatantly posted that without explaining myself. I put forth faith in technology, and the app too, to a point...just not to the point to be accurate enough to precisely measure 0-60 times which can be compared against other times people post up or what manufacturers claim.
This type of setup has too many variables. It's definitely good enough for average Joe who wants to watch changes in his car, for example, see if his ECU tune really did make his car quicker. I just don't think it's a tool I would use with much faith to compare against other people and/or cars, especially considering these types of numbers are measured on tenths and hundredths of seconds.








Just my opinion.


----------



## MYTT (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Here You go
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
we should start a thread with everyone times and mods
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MYTT at 11:47 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That's a better response. 
I agree, this is just a tool. It's unfortunate that most of us don't have a local dragstrip to use. Even with that, there are many variables. 
What exactly is your VCDS method?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Very similar to my stock car run on 91:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4151173
The launch is what hurts this car. 3000-3500 is WAY too low to get things moving out of the hole.


----------

